# Foam in Rated Walls



## jar546 (Mar 24, 2021)

I’m getting a little tired of seeing this being used in fire rated assemblies, especially here where it is a concealed space.  ASTME E-84 does not cut it.


----------



## tmurray (Mar 24, 2021)

I was thinking it was used as cavity insulation, or maybe some rigid foam for insulation...But not that. At this stage how do you even fix it? you'd have to remove all of it (even the stuff in the hole) in order to properly install a listed fire stopping system.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2021)

It is fun when they say “it is listed”, 

Snd than take a piece down, put a lighter to it,,,

And watch their eyes open as the flame and smoke gets in their eyes,,

As you write to correct all.

Some times we require third party fire stop inspections,,, which helps if they know what they are looking at.


----------



## ICE (Mar 24, 2021)

Fireblock in a can. This foam will not support a flame but it vaporizes when exposed to a flame. I tried to disallow it when used at wall plate penetrations and I was stopped because it is a listed fireblock material. In other words, they paid a lot of money for a listing.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 24, 2021)

Intended for use in residential application to maintain the continuity of an approved fire block material. Not to be used in firestop applications.
All of the Great Foam products are under this listing






						ESR-1961 - ICC Evaluation Service, LLC (ICC-ES)
					






					icc-es.org


----------



## Inspector Gift (Mar 24, 2021)

3M FIRE BLOCK FOAM - We have to read the fine print...  in small print at the back of the can.


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 24, 2021)

use the right produce in the right place in the right way and it will be  approved


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't forget to check the caulking products also

3 M FIRE BLOCK CAULKING says the same thing. 

3M Fire Block Sealant FB 136 is a one component, non-combustible draft, smoke and fireblocking sealant, designed to resist high temperatures and smoke passage in *nonrated construction*. Use 3M Fire Block Sealant FB 136 to seal interior construction voids around wires, pipes, HVAC ducts and vents, in wood or steel framed non-rated construction.










_Will not sag or run in vertical or overhead applications_
*Reliable and Tough Fireblock*
We engineered 3M™ Fire Block FB 136 as a durable fireblock and draftstop. This product seals, fills, insulates and bonds *for non-rated residential and commercial construction. *Ready-to-use, this fireblock is intended to resist the free passage of flame and by-products of combustion* within a concealed space of a floor, ceiling or wall cavity, *restricting the movement of air, fire and smoke. This fireblock is tested as a Type V commercial and residential fireblock to ASTM E 84 (modified) and acts as a draftstop to help reduce air infiltration. This ready-to-use product is heat-resistant (up to 240°F/115°C).


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 31, 2021)

A term often used in the regulatory  industry is “it depends”. As in the application and approval of the material used. We require any cellular foam product exposed to meet the the code(s) referenced for finish locations where exposed. We also require the actual listing, flame spread and smoke development test specific to the actual product application. If ESS is provided then a 3rd party engineer sign off of compliance to the applicable section/part of the report for type and application criteria referenced in the ESS reporting.  I totally agree with my esteemed colleagues here......


----------



## steveray (Mar 31, 2021)

Typical plan review note:

NOTE: All listings of fire rated construction and penetrations will need to be onsite for inspection or the inspection will be failed and terminated!

If they think it will slow the project or cost them money then they might pay attention....


----------

